# In your opinion, worst high end cosmetics brand?



## skarvika (Sep 25, 2009)

I have only tried a few high end brands like MAC, Smashbox, Stila, Clinique and a few others. I only have two NARS lippies and I have one Guerlain lippie. Sometimes I really don't care for Clinique, but sometimes Stila pisses me off even though I love a lot of their products.

In your opinion, what is the worst high end cosmetics brand? Tell me, because I want to know these things BECAUSE I GO ON SEPHORA TO READ BAD REVIEWS IT APPEALS TO MY SENSE OF DESTRUCTION PLEASE DONT JUDGE ME.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 25, 2009)

stila, stila, stila, and stila.

Dont get me wrong...every high end brand has a bad product, but as far as a company as a whole....stila, stila, stila, stila


----------



## internetchick (Sep 25, 2009)

Too Faced


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2009)

i agree. too faced, everything i've tried is just naff and not worth the money.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep, Too Faced came to mind right off the top of my head. I have some of their blushes but luckily I got them cheap and they are lovely.

Bare Escentials, overpriced mmu that will most likely break you out and if not, at least break your bank. Stila is good but they are ridiculously overpriced that I never buy unless I find on sale.


----------



## skarvika (Sep 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif stila, stila, stila, and stila. 
Dont get me wrong...every high end brand has a bad product, but as far as a company as a whole....stila, stila, stila, stila

blah, i happen to like a lot of stila's LE palettes, but the tinted moisturizers suck and the lip glazes are just too sticky for me.
although i think stila single shadows come with more product, i think it's ridic to pay $18 for a single color that only comes in a pan and that you have to buy the case/palette for. the only reason i have any of the stila shadows is because beautycrunch.com has a set of 4 shadows (it had kitten in the set, so that's why i wanted it) along with a mascara, tinted moisturizer (which sucks) and some other stuff.

honestly, i'd rather get a MAC single shadow for that price. MAC's 4 pan holders are only like $3.50 and the Stila ones are like, what? $16?

and MAC'S panned shadows are only $11 each

don't get me wrong though, the smudge pots are ****ing ace and probably my fave stila product next to the convertible colors.

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i agree. too faced, everything i've tried is just naff and not worth the money. Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep, Too Faced came to mind right off the top of my head. I have some of their blushes but luckily I got them cheap and they are lovely. 
Bare Escentials, overpriced mmu that will most likely break you out and if not, at least break your bank. Stila is good but they are ridiculously overpriced that I never buy unless I find on sale.

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Too Faced I only have samples of the Lash Injection Pinpoint and the Shadow Insurance. I like those two samples, but I probably wouldn't repurchase since I really don't care for Too Faced's image. I had a plumping lipgloss from them before, and it burned my lips so badly, and it tasted gross and was sticky.
Nothing in their line really interests me.






As for Bare Escentuals, I have a sample of their Buxom Lash Mascara and I LOVE it. I'm not sure about trying their mineral foundation because I'm afraid it might be too cakey on me because I have such large pores.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif stila, stila, stila, and stila. 
Dont get me wrong...every high end brand has a bad product, but as far as a company as a whole....stila, stila, stila, stila

omg Aprill! I love stila hahaha.

Idk I dont know who is that bad.


----------



## nursie (Sep 25, 2009)

is benefit cosmetics considered high end? the stuff i've bought from that line is just total crap, funky packaging with cheap isht inside. i buy nothing from them now. stilla always sucked i thought, i have a trio of their eyeshadows i found for 2 or 3 dollars at tjmaxx.


----------



## flyhoney (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd have to say Clinique. I had my make up done by them (a make up artist did the work) for a fashion show I was in some years back (nothing super model level), and it was horrendous. Make up was chalky/ashy on my skin and didn't complement me at all. Would've done better making my own face with my MAC products.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 26, 2009)

Too Faced or Hard Candy. I bought a lipgloss from Hard Candy once and I would have sworn it felt like they put beach sand in it. It was sooo gritty that I couldn't take it.


----------



## Jazzie (Sep 26, 2009)

Smashbox!!! It smells bad and it doesn't work. This is the worst garbage ever.


----------



## skarvika (Sep 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *nursie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is benefit cosmetics considered high end? the stuff i've bought from that line is just total crap, funky packaging with cheap isht inside. i buy nothing from them now. stilla always sucked i thought, i have a trio of their eyeshadows i found for 2 or 3 dollars at tjmaxx. Yes, Benefit is high end because it's sold at Sephora.
I don't care for really any of their products except their lipsticks. I had Benetint, and I hated it because it had a floral scent, it went on all splotchy and it dried out my lips. It was the travel size with the clear lipgloss shit on the end, and the gloss went bad and started to smell like rancid something. I had bought it last year when I had just started getting into high end makeup...when I thought Clinique was the greatest brand ever. The rep that sold it to me took me like a sucker. I thought I was getting a really great deal, but it turns out the full size was only a few dollars more and had much more product in it.

I also have a sample of their Bad Gal Lash, and that's pretty grim, too. I'm trying to use it up because I just don't want to waste it. But it sucks.

Originally Posted by *flyhoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd have to say Clinique. I had my make up done by them (a make up artist did the work) for a fashion show I was in some years back (nothing super model level), and it was horrendous. Make up was chalky/ashy on my skin and didn't complement me at all. Would've done better making my own face with my MAC products. I hate Clinique foundations. They are all too yellow for me. I remember my old friend used to rave about Clinique all the time, so that's the first brand that got me hooked on dept store cosmetics. I always like their GWP promos, but something just seems off about the company as a whole.

Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Too Faced or Hard Candy. I bought a lipgloss from Hard Candy once and I would have sworn it felt like they put beach sand in it. It was sooo gritty that I couldn't take it. I have three single eyeshadows by HC, and the pigmentation SUCKS. One is white with shimmer, one is a beige that is literally invisible on my lids and one is a lavender which is so dupable it's not even funny. I basically use the first two to pat over my lips when the lipstick I'm wearing is too dark. Lightens up the color a little. That's all I'll probably use them for. I bought them for about $3 a piece at Marshall's because I thought the packaging was so cute, and I'm planning on melting down some old lip balms and putting them in the pots so I'll be excited to use them again.

Originally Posted by *Jazzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Smashbox!!! It smells bad and it doesn't work. This is the worst garbage ever. Oh, dear.




I actually LOVE smashbox. I adore their collections, their eyeshadows aren't too bad, and I enjoy the Photofinish Primer.

I have both of the quads, the compact mirror and a lipgloss from the Tokidoki collection, and I have the lip and eye trio from the BCA collection. I loved the lip palette so much that I ordered one for my neighbor, and she loves it because the packaging is pretty and pink and the colors are so wearable.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm totally not liking Benefit anymore. I also hate Stila.. except for like 6 of their shadows, and their creme cheek color thingys.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2009)

Clinique, the few products i've had from that brand i couldn't make them work, and the mascara i loooved (long pretty lashes) seems to have been discontinued so boo to them for not keeping a great mascara !

I haven't tried those brands, but honestly Benefit and Too Faced packagings do not strike me as high quality products.

Bare Minerals mineral foundation, it's really overhyped and too pricey.


----------



## skarvika (Sep 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm totally not liking Benefit anymore. I also hate Stila.. except for like 6 of their shadows, and their creme cheek color thingys. Some of Benefit's packaging is way too extravagant.

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Merle Norman,I swear it's Morticians make up! 


http://www.merlenorman.com/Images/Pr...foundation.jpg

cxnvjhhvkjdf i don't see anything on their site that particularly interests me

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Clinique, the few products i've had from that brand i couldn't make them work, and the mascara i loooved (long pretty lashes) seems to have been discontinued so boo to them for not keeping a great mascara !
I haven't tried those brands, but honestly Benefit and Too Faced packagings do not strike me as high quality products.

Bare Minerals mineral foundation, it's really overhyped and too pricey.

i haven't tried it yet because i'm using l'oreal bare naturale minerals
i'm trying to finish it up so i can get a laura mercier foundation :3


----------



## Jazzie (Sep 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Merle Norman,I swear it's Morticians make up! 


http://www.merlenorman.com/Images/Pr...foundation.jpg

LOL. I forgot about this. This stuff is really bad. I walked around for a few months looking dead with this stuff.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok well I'm officially crossing Too Faced and Stila off my wish list!


----------



## Midnight Blue (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh how funny! I love the Luxiva Lasting Foundation from Merle Norman and their mineral loose powder makeup. It's has just enough "glow" to brighten you up without making you look varnished. Also, their eye pencils are my HG of all eye pencils. I have never found any I've liked any better.

As far as high end makeup lines I don't like too much, I'd have to say they all have good products and bad products. It's hard for me to pick a line as a whole.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Sep 30, 2009)

This thread is really helpful! I bought from Too Faced the kabuki brush, their brush set and Glamour to go III because I read good reviews about these specially the brushes, they say are really soft and really good!


----------



## amanda1210 (Sep 30, 2009)

elizabeth adren... i wanted to buy a purchase with purchase gift set as a present for my sis but i couldn't find one item that was worth spending the 24.50 needed to buy the gift set, plus EVERYTIME i've tried getting help from the sales associates at elizabeth arden they've either been snooty or very uneducated about the products.

I pretty much hate clinique and philosophy, I don't believe in most of their products so its much harder for me to rave about their "great products" to my customers. I feel kinda bad when customers ask me what i use and recommend because i use mainly mac/armani/dior/nars products which isn't what these customers really wanna hear.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Oct 1, 2009)

I love the comment about Merle Norman being morticians make up! It brings back the thoughts of Six Feet Under and the "commercials" that ran for corpse make up.

I'm not super brand/line loyal... I couldn't say I would recommend one particular brand across the line without any reservations. So it sucks to see Smashbox and Too Face listed here! I have the Too Faced neutral smokey eye palette--when it comes to "cheap packaging," I'd definitely say the Urban Decay palettes are cheaper in construction!!! Out of curiosity I slept in my TF e/s after applying it in the morning with no primer, and the next night the TF e/s still hadn't budged. So, I'm sold on their e/s, and I really _love_ the neutral smokey e/s palette (and gasp, I'd say even moreso than my UD e/s). Without a doubt Smashbox has some hits (primer, Halo, I like their brushes, SoftLights, their lipgloss is not too shabby), but some misses as well (HD foundation, their e/s aren't very pigmented which is a shame for their trios, pretty much the majority of the mascaras they've ever come out with).

But I cannot stand Lancome or Clinique. Lancome is full of cruddy ingredients, and just a nice repackaging and markup of their drugstore line. And I hate seeing Clinique commercials on TV--if your line is that good (and its been around for so long, so word of mouth has gotten around), you don't spend ad dollars on commercials. And its full of icky products in its skincare line as well.


----------



## BeautyQueen411 (Oct 1, 2009)

wtf? I thought Stila was a well liked brand. Well I'm coming to its defense. I adore Stila. They have some really good products. I personally love the tm and the cream blushes. Also they have good smudge pots and their lip glazes are pretty popular. Not to mention that kitten eye shadow. Idk i guess its more for a younger crowd. Also, I like Benefit too. They have some unique products that no one else does. LIke benetint, and famous highlighters. I guess they can be overrated sometimes, but as a whole they're not bad.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a Stila fan too, but if others aren't no big deal.


----------



## skarvika (Oct 15, 2009)

I like Stila a lot...I just wouldn't pay full price for it.


----------



## hellotheredoll (Oct 16, 2009)

I have one Stila e/s "Shell" and it's the worst ever.






In any case, Benefit has intriguing stuff.. but they're so damned overpriced. Their "That Gal" primer, for example... 28 dollars for half an ounce a crap.


----------



## kellilio (Oct 16, 2009)

clinique is probably the worst i've used.

it was the first makeup i was introduced to because in high school my mom took me to one of their artists so i could learn how to wear makeup. my mom bought everything the lady put on me.

i figured since the makeup made a difference the lady was right.

but the powder ( i didnt wear concealer or foundation then) was too heavy and made my skin oily. the eyeshadows made very little to no difference.

and their makeup removers and moisturizers even left me feeling just oily at the end of it.

i dont use any clinique anymore. and looking back it made me look like a little kid trying to look so much older.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 16, 2009)

Benefit. Bad quality but high price.


----------



## Xexuxa (Oct 16, 2009)

I think Clinique is kind of gross. I guess thats because I saw so much of it in high school and I'm just sick of that brands packaging and smell.


----------



## carriebabe (Oct 18, 2009)

Pop Beauty..... ick.

Originally Posted by *skarvika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Stila a lot...I just wouldn't pay full price for it. BeautyCrunch.com, baybeee!!


----------



## forevernars (Oct 18, 2009)

CHANEL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I paid $55 dollars for a creme foundation of there's and it was lousy!! There eye shadows crease badly on me too. over hyped.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 18, 2009)

Too Faced is my high end Max Factor... No pigment and their everything just looks wrong on me...


----------



## lolaB (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm torn...I've had some clunkers from every brand, but I've also had winners. I guess I'd say Hard Candy, but they're not high end anymore, and haven't been ever since they changed their packaging/formula...it used to be my favorite brand!


----------



## kabuki_killer (Oct 19, 2009)

Probably Napoleon Perdis. He has some decent stuff, but none of it is profound enough to legit such a high price. It's not much better than most drugstore brands.

Their blot oil control papers came in convenient plastic roll style with a "tear here" for ease, but it was like wax paper. I don't know how that's going to help my oily problems.

Their translucent loose powder was almost exactly the same as Covergirl and Neutrogena, but many times the price.

The lipglosses were nothing special.

I purchased (the only thing I bought) a mattifier and pore minimizer gel and it was pretty much the same as any other gel-ish primer, but in a tiny tube and several times the cost.

Stay away from this stuff.


----------



## Turboweevel (Oct 19, 2009)

Sephora is the fail for me. Their eyeshadows have the consistency and color payoff of a chunk of granite and their lipglosses feel like glue. I can't talk about foundations and face powders though because there's no way I'll put those on my sensitive, irritable skin.

On the other hand I have some Too Faced stuff that I really like. I have two eyeshadow duos that just. won't. crease. I can put them on at 7 am, go to school, have classes, spend half of the day rubbing my eyes because of my lense and at 2 am, when i go to take everything off, they are still there in all their uncreased glory, as if I had just applied them. I also quite like the lash injection mascara (that I have in brown and blue) but it's a temperamental product. I find that if I do the zigzag movement I do with other mascaras they clump like crazy and make my lashes look spidery. Instead I go in a straight line very quickly, building a bit at the tips if I feel like it, and the result is quite nice.

I have mixed feelings about smashbox. I have an eyeshadow (in Torch) and the eyelights set and I like them but I'm still peeved that they wanted to charge 65€ for their fancy shmancy "loose" powder foundation (in quotes because it's pressed, the powder is just shaved off the surface and made loose) while sephora.com said 56$. That's just bull-hooey, yo.

I like Clinique too. I love the cleanser and the moisturizer, that are so much nicer for my emo skin than the lethally expensive Carita products I used previously. Also, their superpowder is great for setting foundation without making my skin feel like it's made of paper.

I used to like benefit but now it falls short of impressing me. I like the Bad Gal mascara but I find CARGO's Texas Lash to have a bit more oomph. Even so the one I like best is Clinique's High Impact mascara because it looks best on me imo.

But the worst brand is Sephora, hands down &gt;.&lt; The only thing I like from them is the brushes and their beauty blender clone. Everything else sucks.


----------



## manders (Oct 19, 2009)

Have to agree that Benefit = rubbish. I get sucked in by the pretty packaging



&amp; I'm always left underwhelmed. Don't get the huge fuss about bad gal mascara, it's just crap. I don't think there's anything I've tried from them that's impressed me.

&amp; Hard Candy is a waste of money as well. I remember buying a couple of eyeliners cos the colours were pretty, tried em on when I got home &amp; the glitter in them was so chunky it actually hurt to put them on my eye.

I never learn....brand names don't always equal quality.


----------



## mandilly (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm, I would have to say Too Faced as well. I have their e/s duo in Half Baked, or Twice Baked, or something of that sort, and it's my absolute favorite HG for those days when I just want to toss a neutral eye. HOWEVER, that damned lip gloss and cheek gel that is clear and is supposed to magically sense your PERFECT shade of pink annoys me to no end. I want it to work. It sounds spiffy, and EVERYTIME I'm standing in sephora, I test it on myself. EVERYTIME I TURN MAGENTA PINK. It's horrible. I want it to work. It would be awesome if it worked. But no, I just look like one of Malibu Barbie's close friends.

This annoys me. But kudos to Too Faced on their lovely e/s duo that I couldn't live without.. I may need to buy a backup. Just in case, come to think of it.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not sure. I would have to agree with others who have posted when I say that each brand has some duds, but some winners as well.

I used to be obsessed with Hard Candy too, but that was before I discovered M.A.C., Nars, and other brands and learned better haha. I guess I didn't realize quality back then, and was just a sucker for packaging. I like Smashbox, but I feel like there lipglosses dry out really fast in the tube.

There are a lot of overpriced lines out there......


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Chanel. I have one lipstick and I like it but I used to have two quads from them that i gave away. The pigmentation is really poor for the price.


----------



## CoverGirl (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought Stila was also a solid brand-good shadows, glosses, blushes, eyeliners, etc. Same with Lancome.

I don't know if I have a brand I'd say is the worst, but I am very disappointed in the Guerlain loose eyeliners. Maybe I'm not using them right, but give me Revlon over that any day.


----------



## Turboweevel (Oct 20, 2009)

Also seems to be a case of some brands working for some people and not others. For instance, MAC's studio fix foundations and sheer pressed powders cause chaos and mayhem on my skin, turning it into an emo, flaky, dry mess, but other people have excellent results. I also have one of their lipsticks (creme de nude) and it sucks horribly. So does the lustreglass I have. The only thing I like from them is the eyeshadows, pigments and their penultimate eyeliner which is sorta ok.


----------



## sekzreds (Oct 21, 2009)

I dislike Too Faced, love MAC and Smashbox.


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like Clinique face products but not their cosmetics. I think the only product I have actively shopped for and been excited for are their shimmer squares. I love those since they are squares made of three different shades so you can use it as a blush/bronzer and eye shadow.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 22, 2009)

I have to say that I don't dislike any one entire line, but I do have a few awful ones from a lot of different lines.

Chanel foundations are just bad for my skin - gunk up and make me look like I have literally taken a trowel and piled it on.

Bare Essentials MMU foundation - OMG horrible! I looked like an ashen dicso ball if such a thing is possible. Every flaw was magnified.

Philosophy makeup is awful but I love their skincare.

There are others but these stand out for me.


----------



## yaliz1986 (Oct 23, 2009)

i think the worst high end for ME would be Lancome i just don't like they're eyeshadows hey just dont blend as nice as Mac eyeshadows


----------



## feyera (Oct 23, 2009)

MAC's foundations, as another poster has said, can cause horrible things on the skin, which is why I love Clinique for foundations and powders: they give me great looking skin without breaking me out - you have to choose the right one though for your skin type. I think their skincare line is absolutely horrific for my sensitive skin though, which is ironic considering the whole "we're allergen-free!" thing.

Clinique Eyeshadows can be either perfect if you want a subtle look (like me and using a MAC Shadestick in Beige-ing underneath works absolutely amazing for them) or horrible if you have no primer and expect dramatic results and high pigmentation. They are not like MAC eyeshadows at all: more like DIOR with even less pigmentation haha

I got some cheap Stila eyeshadows at Nordstrom Rack and absolutely love them, but Stila pressed powder smells horrible and doesn't do a thing. I don't like their lipglosses so much either.

CHANEL has the worst foundation ever. It smells like house paint and, as you can imagine, gave me incredibly bad breakouts.

Too Faced's shadow insurance is good and so is their eyeshadow &amp; makeup brushes, but their packaging is so incredibly cheap and really just quite lousy.

I love Benefit's lipsticks because they're so moisturizing, but Benefit is perhaps the worst for being overpriced, focusing so much on their packaging and not their actual products. Erase Paste is perhaps the worst sticky mess of a concealer I've ever tried in my LIFE, and their other weird pseudo-foundations, what are they called, Boi-Ing and Get Gorgeous? Same deal as the Erase Paste. Yuck.

This thread is really useful and I'm loving reading everyone's responses &lt;3


----------



## boyzeroo (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with benefit. none of their products show up on me. the browzings and hoola bronzer despite good reviews.


----------



## rose white (Oct 28, 2009)

Benefit, no doubt. The packaging is super cute but the product is horrible. It took me a few tries with benefit to learn my lesson, because I kept getting drawn in by the adorable packaging.


----------



## banapple (Oct 28, 2009)

I've wanted to get Benefit's stuff but I never did because I feel like I'd be wasting money lol.


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

Benefit's bad gal lash was horrid and Lancome's mascaras are hard as a rock with absolutely no flexibility in my opinion. Make up forever's powders are very hard to blend and come out blotchy on the T-Zone.


----------



## Gwenie (Oct 29, 2009)

Suprised too faced is getting such a bad rep, yeah they are pretty much a low end urban decay and can never live up but they are not "a bad brand"...I find the pigment in alot of their eye shadow great and shadow insurance is my fave eyeshadow primer.

Benefit is awful. Their products though packaged prettily are alot of the times useless. I find their colour selection once you get away from their gimmicky products to be dull and boring. Was looking at their Christmas sets recently and it's like thirty five euro for the tinest sized portions of their tints and lipgloss. Think a tube about the size of half your baby finger. Also anyone else think all thier new perfumes smell like pepper?


----------



## tstar (Nov 4, 2009)

not saying all these dont have at least 1 good product, but these are the ones i think are overrated from using on myself/in my kit

Lancome

Chanel

Benefit

Clinique

YSL

Bobbi Brown

MAC

Lauder


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I love Stila's smudge pots but other folks have complained about it, well, smudging. I don't really consider Benefit high end, but I do find it hard to be a fan of any of their products. I also tend to not check out brands that don't have deep skin tone options in terms of foundation (yeah, I'm looking at you Chanel and Shiseido




). I wore a Guerlain lipstick for the first time ever and it was crap. Didn't stay in place for 15 minutes. Had to reapply before leaving the house. Next thing I know its all over my face. I also feel that Laura Mercier is over rated.

I actually like the fragrance "gina". I do agree tho, their stuff is a bit gimmicky/cutesy.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *nursie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is benefit cosmetics considered high end? the stuff i've bought from that line is just total crap, funky packaging with cheap isht inside. i buy nothing from them now. stilla always sucked i thought, i have a trio of their eyeshadows i found for 2 or 3 dollars at tjmaxx. I AGREE Benefits is bluk!! Crap I tell ya! Just CRAP!

Originally Posted by *tstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not saying all these dont have at least 1 good product, but these are the ones i think are overrated from using on myself/in my kit
Lancome

Chanel

Benefit

Clinique

YSL

Bobbi Brown

MAC

Lauder

OMG! Really? Love Mac, Love Chanel, Love Lancome!! Bobbi is ok.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmmm, I love Smashbox, Benefit &amp; Too Faced. I think it's a case of finding the products that suit you best? My Too Faced palettes are amazing (Brow Envy &amp; New Romantic) and such good quality. Benfit Bad Gal mascara is the best I've tried... I only own a couple of Smashbox items but I love their luminizing lotion and the palette I bought from lolab on here.....

My worst high end brand would have to be Bobbi Brown. For the price of their products you'd expect a bit more range. The colours are so dull and you get shades in their palettes that could be achieved by mixing two of the others. Total rubbish. Their brushes are so over priced too! I was looking at their 'deluxe' set (Cream Shadow, Eye Shader, Bronzer, Ultra Fine Eyeliner, Eye Shadow, Blush, Eye Smudge, and Eye Definer).... it's Â£180! I mean come on! That is an absolute joke!


----------



## Chachica (Nov 7, 2009)

I think most of the brands have good and bad stuff, I'm suprised Too Faced has had so many negative reviews, I've yet to use something by them that I dislike!

I've found the majority of Benefit's blushers to be disappointing (but I still buy them, what a loser!!) except Coralista but their foundation and cream shadows are love for me.

I think I'm going to go with Lancome, I just don't get the juicy tube hype and everything else I've tried from them has been so/so with the quality.


----------



## dafyophi (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree that all brands have hits and misses, but I'm kind of surprised to hear how many people really dislike Clinique. They were my first department store brand and I still wear their foundation or TM, blush and bronzer every day and usually lip gloss and some other stuff too. I don't wear the eyeshadow as often because it's not very heavily pigmented, but their eyeliner is pretty good, I think.

Sephora brand is pretty bad, in my opinion - some of their pencils are okay, but their lipstick is super drying on me. I like some Lancome stuff, but it's overpriced for what you get. I don't usually buy it unless it's on clearance at TJMaxx or something. I also have the Too Faced Candlelight powder that I really like, but their eyeshadow doesn't impress me.


----------



## gommiebears (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't hate one particular brand but rather a particular product. For me it is MAC foundations, it breaks me out something terrible. Benefit Mr or Dr Feelgood matte primer, broke me out. Benefit That Girl, it was just ridiculous on my skin tone, the SA saw me coming. Chanel mascara, not worth IMO. NARS foundation, I just don't like it. That's it for now.


----------



## Glamorous (Nov 14, 2009)

actually i haven't ran across any bad high end brands...drug dtore bands on the other hand none of them are very good. I've got sephora brand, cargo, stila, chanel, mac and a few others and i adore all of them, i think they all make great products.


----------



## skarvika (Dec 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *gommiebears* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't hate one particular brand but rather a particular product. For me it is MAC foundations, it breaks me out something terrible. Benefit Mr or Dr Feelgood matte primer, broke me out. Benefit That Girl, it was just ridiculous on my skin tone, the SA saw me coming. Chanel mascara, not worth IMO. NARS foundation, I just don't like it. That's it for now. a lot of foundations suck


----------



## kerasaki (Dec 18, 2009)

So much Clinique and Too Faced hate... LOL. I love Clinique foundations, because they've always worked well on me and others, and Too Faced shadows are very pigmented and last for hours.

Even though I have Stila shadows, I think they're ridiculously overpriced. I don't think I'll buy more, because you can have better results with the cheaper Mac shadows. However, I hate Mac foundations because they caused me breakouts. I suppose everyone has different reactions to products. What you hate might be what I love.


----------



## luxurious (Dec 20, 2009)

So far i haven't really found any bad high end products, i like chanel eyeshadow but i do have one complaint...it's not very pigmented, but still not a bad shadow if you want a understated look.


----------



## skarvika (Feb 23, 2010)

i guess i'll never go to a chanel counter for e/s :3


----------



## paintednightsky (Mar 6, 2010)

I do like two faced shadow insurance. Works the same to me as UD primer and you get more out of the tube. Now one of my least fav ones is clinique. No staying power at all.


----------



## chez_moi (Mar 6, 2010)

That's too easy...METEORITES Guerlain.

And other things from Guerlain too.

Meteorites - Pastel White, Winter Radiance, Pucci,Perles Imperiales....

There are a tales about Meteorites in PL and some of my friends have two or three Pastel White, limited white powder....and they say it gives porcelain skin effect.

On my skin it looks bad (like a white-pink potato flour), prefer Poudre Crystalline Chanel

Guerlain foundations are dark yellow on my skin and they're so heavy...ugh

And e/s...if i want to see the colours have to look at Natalia Vodianovy and her Guerlain -photoshop make up, because when I use real Guerlain e/s have the mist


----------



## pinkprincess<3 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chanel- overpriced drug store make up


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 7, 2010)

Elisabeth Arden.

It is a granny's brand.

The rest is good, but I think more or less all brands are way too expensive.


----------



## Vika43 (Jun 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Elisabeth Arden.It is a granny's brand.

The rest is good, but I think more or less all brands are way too expensive.

That's an insult to refer to EliZabeth Arden as a "granny brand". Don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## de_mcgaby (Jul 2, 2010)

Too Faced


----------



## Agent R (Oct 26, 2011)

Dior and Mac are so very over priced. It's rediculious!!!! I have a few Mac products, yes, but I find I go to my drugstore cosmetics the most! I can buy drug store makeup on sale for a few bucks and save myself that extra 60 bucks! I don't buy many high end brands. I have mostely NYX--love their products!


----------



## JonalRyan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Kat Von D's makeup line.*

*She should just stick with tattooing. *

*I bought the Book of Shadows volume 1.*

*Thank fu*k it was on sale.*

*I find her eye shadow primer **gross.*

*The eye shadow is horrible. I had to cake it on to get good pigment, and that left me with it flaking off.*

*There's no way the false eyelashes would stay withou**t glue.* *(It did not come with glue)*

*I personally think her perfume smells like a horrid man's after shave and cheap old woman perfume.*


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *JonalRyan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Kat Von D's makeup line.*
> 
> ...


Not to defend her, I can't stand her, but she really has no input on how the cosmetics are made as it's actually made by Sephora not Kat Von D. She's paid to stick her name on it and she does have input on colors and the names for the products but that's it. She goes to Sephora's office to put her input on colors and names but that's pretty much it as it was shown on her show LA Ink.

I've never tried her primer so no opinion there but the powder shadows are nice, I own Truth and Angeles and while I don't use it much I have used it and it was pigmented. I'm not crazy about the cream shadows in either palette (one cream shadow per palette) and think the cream is junk but I'm not a cream shadow person. As for the false lashes, ALL fake lashes must be applied after you add more glue, I've NEVER had ANY fake lash go on straight from the package to my eye without adding glue and most don't come with glue, you have to buy lash glue apart unless you buy a kit. I totally agree that the perfume is terrible but it doesn't smell like men's aftershave it's just too strong.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 26, 2011)

witch Slap- mostly the name but I still hate the stuff too


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 26, 2011)

> *Kat Von D's makeup line.* *She should just stick with tattooing.* *I bought the Book of Shadows volume 1.* *Thank fu*k it was on sale.* *I find her eye shadow primer* *gross.* *The eye shadow is horrible. I had to cake it on to get good pigment, and that left me with it flaking off.* *There's no way the false eyelashes would stay withou**t glue.* *(It did not come with glue)* *I personally think her perfume smells like a horrid man's after shave and cheap old woman perfume.*


 This. I have absolutely no interest whatsoever, in this line. KVD, Tarte and LORAC do not interest me at all. The comments about Chanel and Dior being 'drugstore quality' are mind-boggling to me. Dior's Quints and Unlimited mascara IMHO, are top-notch. And while Glossimers suck, I don't think any brand has Chanel beat when it comes to lipstick.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Oct 26, 2011)

i'm surprised everyone's saying too faced, but then again... never tried that brand! they're packaging is always super cute though.

as far as worst brands... hmmmm.... i really don't know. i was REALLY lucky and didn't ended up buying HE crap *yet*. then again, i always research everything before i splurge... for hours and hours... no impulse buys.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2011)

*Department store worst brand*: Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C.

The products are okay but it's so overhyped. I own ONE shadow (Jealousy Wakes) and yes it's a pretty color but it was such a waste of money for ONE shadow. My daughter has had her makeup done twice at their counters and been basically forced to buy $50 in products each time just to get her makeup done. First time she picked up some lip glosses and I think mascara but the second time I ended up returning the products.

*Drugstore worst brand*: L'Oreal

I like the HiP shadows but I've always had problems with the foundations, powders, mascara and that primer... gross. It smells and looks like soy wax.

*Indy worst brand*: witchslap, Two Cosmetics, Ruthless

It's a tie... not one of these companies are honest about the fact they ALL get their products from Lady Burd cosmetics and every single one sell the Lady Burd paint wheels mainly as eye shadows. The paint wheels are face paint not eye shadows.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 26, 2011)

In MAC's defense, nothing in this world is free - I'd rather spend x amount on product and get my makeup done; then spend x amount to just get my makeup on and get no product in return. Furthermore, it's not like MAC is out of line - Murale charges around the same amount, if one wants a skincare demo or their makeup done - redeemable on skincare or cosmetics. And it's not like MAC is sneaky about it.


----------



## AliciaMLay (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't stand Laura Geller. Not impressed at all.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Oct 27, 2011)

Urban Decay.  I honestly don't get it...


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 28, 2011)

*Lancome* for sure!  Wayy over-priced, poor-quality products. They are soooo shady with their product ingredients, they don't even list them on their website or on their packaging! When their s**t products make me break out, I'd at least like to know what's in them.

The eyeshadows have_ awful_ pigmentation. Their foundations/tinted moisturizers make me break out (and I've never had this issue with other foundations--not to mention, they make me greasy and I have dry skin!). I like their lipsticks, but I would never pay for them--I just get them as gifts-with-purchase. Their mascara is decent, but nothing that stands out as amazing, or better than others in that price range.

I feel the same way about Clinique--over-priced (not as $$ though), low-quality products with questionable ingredients. They've been around the department store block for years, but they only have one or two decent, well-recognized products each. The dramatically different lotion for Clinique, the mascara/liquid liner for Lancome. They're just so gimmicky, but I get drawn to their gifts with purchase sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melissakecken (Oct 28, 2011)

For Me this is kind of a hard one!! Because it seems that MOST brands cheap or expensive have their greats, goods,ok &amp; BLAH products!! For Me, I dont care at all for MAC lip products!! Their glosses are so sticky &amp; I always feel like I have to keep checking my teeth when wearing them. I do believe that MAC is made by Estee Lauder though?Now as for the Bare Essential Line, I have alot of mixed feelings!! I cannot seem to figure out the mineral makeup products at all!! I do LOVE their brushes though!! And all the eyeshadows are gorgeous, I do like how they have the shadows in a compact now, I just wish they had more colors like the minerals available. I do LOVE the BUXOM LINE though!! I cannot live without the Buxom lipsticks and the glosses!! I ALWAYS seem to get the mineral makeup all over the place and that urks Me!! These are the lines I cannot live without:

1. BUXOM- Lipsticks ( like 3 in 1 lip liner, lipstick, &amp; plumper) &amp; Their glosses!!

2. Bare Mineral- Their Brushes!!

3. I LOVE Makeup Forever!!

4. Revlon- Colorstay eyeliners &amp; foundation

5. TooFaced- Lip Injection Extreme &amp; Eye Primers, especially the one for glitter makeup

6. NYX- glitters &amp; Almost all their line!!

7. Dior- DiorShow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum to put on before the mascara BUT dont care for DIOR PRODUCTS at all!! I have the DiorShow Mascara and I love my Maybelline Lash Stiletto Voluptous Waterproof SO MUCH BETTER!! Its My FAVORITE MASCARA!!

8. ELF- I really love alot of their stuff also!! I use their double ended clear mascara for my brows!!

9. A MUST HAVE for Me is a great eyelash curler, and I have tried ALL OF THEM.. BUT.. The best I have used is this one from the DOLLARTREE, dont know the name but it is black with either a white/pink bottom or white/blue or white/green bottom. I get so many compliments on my eyes from using it!!

  10. My favorite Eyeshadow is ALMAY the original kit for Hazel eyes, the middle color, its like a Taupish color GORGEOUS!! I ALWAYS go back to it!! And I am not a ALMAY Girl!! SO it shows that EXPENSIVE ISNT ALWAYS BETTER!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In MAC's defense, nothing in this world is free - I'd rather spend x amount on product and get my makeup done; then spend x amount to just get my makeup on and get no product in return. Furthermore, it's not like MAC is out of line - Murale charges around the same amount, if one wants a skincare demo or their makeup done - redeemable on skincare or cosmetics. And it's not like MAC is sneaky about it.


The problem with forcing someone to buy the makeup is that what if the person has a reaction to the makeup? Also keep in mind in some states it IS against the law for someone without a cosmetology license to apply make up and charge for it. Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C gets around this by doing the makeup for free but forcing the customer to purchase products. Again, I dislike that tremendously because there is an allergy factor to consider yet they don't.


----------



## Slinkycats (Oct 28, 2011)

Until recently I haven't had the opportunity to purchase or use high end makeup. I've mostly only ever used drugstore brands. I can't really comment too much on bad products but I did receive some makeup from my aunt that were gifts with purchase. Some were Lancome and EA and I found that their pigmentation wasn't as good as I would have liked. I had to really pack it on my eyes and blending wasn't as good as some of my Rimmel eyeshadows. I only have a few products from MAC and from Sephora and I don't have many complaints about them. One product I am not very happy with is Vichy Mineral Powder Foundation. I find it is very cakey and chalky and I don't think I will re-purchase that at all. I've liked reading this thread though as it gives me insight to what other people like and dislike about different brands.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 29, 2011)

> The problem with forcing someone to buy the makeup is that *what if the person has a reaction to the makeup*? Also keep in mind in some states it IS against the law for someone without a cosmetology license to apply make up and charge for it. Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C gets around this by doing the makeup for free but forcing the customer to purchase products. *Again, I dislike that tremendously because there is an allergy factor to consider yet they don't. *


 Caveat emptor.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 30, 2011)

Clinique, if that qualified for high end because that's just an expensive drugstore crap.  I've never had a great experience with any producted I've tried.  Crap.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CharmedImSure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urban Decay.  I honestly don't get it...



seriously! someone please explain to me what makes them so great! I also dont get the hype over a palette of colors that no one will see, i.e. naked1&amp;2.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not a huge UD fan, but I have to say the Naked palette is hands-down my favorite bc it's so versatile. even though the shadows aren't neon pink or anything, they're definitely noticeable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's great for school or work, but the glitter fallout is horrible lol.

the craze over the products--being constantly sold out due to 'low production', is kinda crazy though
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> seriously! someone please explain to me what makes them so great! I also dont get the hype over a palette of colors that no one will see, i.e. naked1&amp;2.


----------



## benefitbabe90 (Jan 7, 2012)

I tend to dislike Too Faced the most, just because I feel _almost_ every thing they make has glitter and fallout. However, they do make a few things I _really_ like, like the Shadow Insurance and such.

Personally, Benefit is one of my fave brands (thus the name) but I do agree they're pretty over priced.

I feel Dior and Chanel's make up is sub par and people only rave about it because of the brand name. That's my personal opinion.


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not sure which brand I like the least, but some specific products that I've splurged on have been really disappointing to me.  For example, MAC studio fix I liked a lot less than drugstore foundations.  I thought it didn't look natural at all on the face and had a weird scent to it.  I also got a Clinique set a while ago that included a lipstick, mascara and a few other items and I was totally unimpressed with all of them- I didn't see how they were any better than much cheaper brands.  The other thing that immediately comes to mind is the POREfessional from Benefit- I tried the sample and don't like it at all.  I don't think it really makes much if any difference, and I found it really hard to blend into areas of my face that are dry.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 7, 2012)

Some brands that I absolutely love, like Clinique and Benefit are getting so much hate, haha! Interesting to see what works for some people, and not for others. 

As far as brands go that I really dislike and think are overhyped...

Bare Escentuals: Crap made me break out like there was no tomorrow. Plus, super expensive.

Urban Decay: I used to be super into them in high school, but so many products I've tried recently haven't been that great. I bought the first Naked palette, and I'm kinda "meh" about it. I'll probably get through it, but just stick to Covergirl or NYX next time I want basic neutral shades. Heck of a lot cheaper, too.


----------



## Evster (Feb 25, 2012)

First off, I'd say there are good products from most brands.  For instance, I love MAC lipsticks and eyeliners but I hate ALL of their foundations and can't stand their eyeshadows.  Sure great colors to choose from but I hate their textures and feel they don't go on smoothly.  In the case of Clinique, I love their foundation and lipsticks but I wouldn't go to them for anything else.  Revlon (I know a lower end brand) , I like their lipsticks and nailpolishes but that's it.  You see my point.  And I will say I haven't tried ALL brands of makeup and definitely haven't tried the really higher end brands like Dior, Chanel and Guerlain so I can only speak on what I've tried.  I LOATHE ALL URBAN DECAY products.  Poorest of quality and just gimmicky in my opinion and way too expensive for such piss poor quality.  Literally everything I have purchased from them, I have tossed in the garbage.  That Urban Cowboy eyeshadow everyone raves about.  It doesn't blend well, it's chalky in consistency and it has huge shards of glitter in it.  That's flattering.  I call it gross.  I will never be duped by that crap-ass (no offense) brand again.  I rather wear Wet n' Wild and I hate Wet n' Wild but I hate Urban Decay more.  Sorry for the rant, but can't stand the brand Urban Decay.


----------



## william55623 (Feb 25, 2012)

N.Y.C


----------



## Evster (Feb 25, 2012)

They are high end?  Last time I checked they were not!



> Originally Posted by *william55623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> N.Y.C


----------



## Evster (Feb 25, 2012)

And I agree too that it's funny how one product works for one but not the other.  I guess as they say, to each her own! But as for Too Faced, I haven't tried all of their products, but recently purchased a small version of their pink leopard bronzer that I got at Ulta in the section that sells travel sizes or whatever. It was only $10, much less than what it costs for a full size item and I thought I'd give it a try.   It's the only blush/bronzer I have worn in weeks since getting it. Just love it.  Oh well I guess!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 25, 2012)

In my limited experience, I would have to say Clinique.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Feb 25, 2012)

Clinique's entire skin care line I completely HATE. When I was 14 I spent about $200 because the sales rep told me that it would clear my acne! I used it for a week and my entire face was covered with dry, black spots!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JonalRyan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Kat Von D's makeup line.*
> 
> *She should just stick with tattooing. *




I've said before that she shouldn't even BE tattooing. She should stick to being arm candy for those with a taste for the sour--THAT is what she does best.

Well, that and ...oh wait, family friendly site....can't say what I normally would about her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The problem with forcing someone to buy the makeup is that what if the person has a reaction to the makeup? Also keep in mind in some states it IS against the law for someone without a cosmetology license to apply make up and charge for it. Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C gets around this by doing the makeup for free but forcing the customer to purchase products. Again, I dislike that tremendously because there is an allergy factor to consider yet they don't.



And since a reaction may not show up immediately, this is actually much more disturbing. Granted, I would get around it by purchasing either brushes or nail polish...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd probably say Clinique as well. I like they're foundation and some of their skincare but the rest is just not so great in my opinion


----------



## calexxia (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Department store worst brand*: Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C.
> 
> ...




THANK YOU for the heads up on the indies! My friend Shanna has been going mental over indie stuff lately and I wanna tell her to stay away from the crappy ones.

For me....

*Worst Department Store Brand*: Clinique. Hands down. Their products do NOT look good on me, far too yellowish. I have, at times, been tempted by that Black Honey lipstick that everyone went gaga over a few years ago, but....I just can't do it. I'm also not super-thrilled with Stila and the Bobbi Brown product line just doesn't suit my tastes.

*Worst DOWNFALL of a HE brand*: MAC, Too Faced, and Urban Decay. I used to love ALL THREE OF THESE. Unfortunately, the quality has gone down on all three, to the point where I only rarely buy MAC or UD anymore (and then ONLY if getting a bahhhhhgain), and Too Faced, not at all. (And this isn't the place for me to rant about former HE stuff that is now drugstore available).

*Drugstore worst brand*: Confetti nail polish (horrible coverage. You can get Sinful Colors for the same price point and it goes on much more nicely). Cover Girl (I can honestly say I have NEVER liked a product they have put out). 

And, of course, there are certain clunkers in every line, I suppose--I mean, I have no real issue with Wet n Wild nail polish or eye shadow (granted, FAR from HE, but they are my easiest example), but I won't touch their face products.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> seriously! someone please explain to me what makes them so great! I also dont get the hype over a palette of colors that no one will see, i.e. naked1&amp;2.



A few years ago, they really were awesome. Their colors weren't the same old, same old and they had a very rock and roll vibe. Now, however, there are so many "edgy" brands, and "edgy" products from non-"edgy" brands, that they've lost a lot of their appeal.


----------



## Evster (Feb 26, 2012)

Haha, I've tried UD products years ago when I was in college (I'm talking 97 to 2002) b/c hey who doesn't like makeup that looks fun but they were crap then and I tossed the products I purchased not long after buying it.  I've tried a product from them a year or two ago, to see if my opinion has changed (you know you see them raved in mags and you think maybe) but yup, still garbage, still can't stand the junk. Me thinks they have always been overly hyped, cheap in quality but overly priced and I won't be duped again!
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 26, 2012)

I tried to like Smashbox stuff, after I got a set at Costco. I even ordered off of their website. But their concealer stick was terrible. Horrible texture, the color was bad, everything. I hated it. 

Their eyeshadow wheel thing crumbled after the first use and I had to repress it with alcohol all mixed together as a blah brown color. 

That gel cheek and lip color that "Adjusts to your skintone!" is totally a bunch of baloney. It turns the exact same hot pink shade as my mood lipsticks used to when I was a kid! It's bright neon hot pink no matter what. 

I mean, it's an alright product but I do not think it's worth what they charge at all. 

I don't like their primers. I have tried them again and again because I ended up with like 3 tubes of the full size stuff and then a mini of the SPF one. It's all just really greasy and makes my skin break out. 
I actually prefer to use them on the backs of my hands because those get dry!


----------



## rebelyell (Feb 27, 2012)

Benefit. Most of the products I have bought have turned out to be total garbage. Too expensive too. 

I really like Too Faced, though. I don't understand all of the hate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Everything I have bought from them turned out nice. Minus one palette that I didn't care for.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 27, 2012)

I really like Too Faced as well! I first bought the Candlelight powder for the packaging (I'm a sucker for cute packaging!) and I absolutely love it. 

I kinda agree on Benefit--they have awesome, awesome boxed powders and illuminizers (in my opinion), but almost everything else I've tried is awful. Especially that foundation faker stuff. Blegh, blegh, blegh. Gross!
 



> Originally Posted by *rebelyell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Benefit. Most of the products I have bought have turned out to be total garbage. Too expensive too.
> 
> I really like Too Faced, though. I don't understand all of the hate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Everything I have bought from them turned out nice. Minus one palette that I didn't care for.


----------



## rebelyell (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh lord! I had a mini sized some kinda gorgeous and it was awful.  Terrible, even.



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like Too Faced as well! I first bought the Candlelight powder for the packaging (I'm a sucker for cute packaging!) and I absolutely love it.
> 
> I kinda agree on Benefit--they have awesome, awesome boxed powders and illuminizers (in my opinion), but almost everything else I've tried is awful. Especially that foundation faker stuff. Blegh, blegh, blegh. Gross!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 27, 2012)

Pop beauty, Pixi and Tokidoki that's my trifecta of brands that aren't worth the money.


----------



## 2nd Love (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting BUMP. Interesting to see if there has been a change of heart since the original thread was posted 2 years ago.

Good info ladies.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 27, 2012)

Lorac... bleh.


----------



## katelynbby (Feb 27, 2012)

I find this thread very interesting because I don't typically dislike or like HE brands as a whole, I chose different HE brands for different products.  Benefit is where I get my concealers (erase paste and lemon aid) because I have very large, dark circles and deep lines and I need the heavy cover stuff, although I will admit they are insanely high priced (at lease the erase paste lasts a long time) and the kits, while they would be a better value I do like the majority of what is in them, are packaged so that all of the products dry out within a week.  I love Clinique for the skincare and foundations, powders and tinted moisturizers as well as mascaras.  Their foundations do, however, tend to have pink undertones on their lighter shades, and their shadows are more muted and meant for more mature looks.  I don't care for the pigmentation on their matte shadows at all -the purples all look so dead on the skin, but but their Desert Sun shimmer eyeshadow is satiny and gorgeous.  It's my HG eyeshadow.  Anastasia seems to be the HE brand to go to for brow stuff, UD for shadow primers, Smashbox for skin primers, MAC for eyeshadows, etc.   Would it be better if we did a thread for the strengths and weaknesses of HE brands?  Otherwise as far as brands I dislike on the whole.... I dislike them for their practices and for routinely offering a snotty image, poor quality or mediocre products for high prices (basically, being about status) and animal testing.  Or I am not a fan of their particular style or image, such as UD eyeshadows because I'm not big on glittery stuff.  But that's all subjective.  XD


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats a great idea about the thread, you should start one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know that would be valuable information for me, since I am a newbie and just getting into HE makeup.
 



> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find this thread very interesting because I don't typically dislike or like HE brands as a whole, I chose different HE brands for different products.  Benefit is where I get my concealers (erase paste and lemon aid) because I have very large, dark circles and deep lines and I need the heavy cover stuff, although I will admit they are insanely high priced (at lease the erase paste lasts a long time) and the kits, while they would be a better value I do like the majority of what is in them, are packaged so that all of the products dry out within a week.  I love Clinique for the skincare and foundations, powders and tinted moisturizers as well as mascaras.  Their foundations do, however, tend to have pink undertones on their lighter shades, and their shadows are more muted and meant for more mature looks.  I don't care for the pigmentation on their matte shadows at all -the purples all look so dead on the skin, but but their Desert Sun shimmer eyeshadow is satiny and gorgeous.  It's my HG eyeshadow.  Anastasia seems to be the HE brand to go to for brow stuff, UD for shadow primers, Smashbox for skin primers, MAC for eyeshadows, etc.   Would it be better if we did a thread for the strengths and weaknesses of HE brands?  Otherwise as far as brands I dislike on the whole.... I dislike them for their practices and for routinely offering a snotty image, poor quality or mediocre products for high prices (basically, being about status) and animal testing.  Or I am not a fan of their particular style or image, such as UD eyeshadows because I'm not big on glittery stuff.  But that's all subjective.  XD


----------



## SarahJean (Feb 28, 2012)

I find Smashbox to be very overrated, and expensive. Not a fan. I like Tarte, their Clean Slate primer is the best I've ever used. It makes Photo Finish look like total crap.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 28, 2012)

what do you all think of theBalm?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Their Balm Shelter  tinted moisturizer is heavenly, combine it with their Sexy Mama translucent powder and my skin looks so even and clear. I started using it about six months ago and it's my HG for face makeup. I haven't tried any of their other stuff though. I'm intrigued by the matte black nail polish that some of the ladies got in their glam bags.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have heard of the powder you are refering to, I will add it to my wish list.

 



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their Balm Shelter  tinted moisturizer is heavenly, combine it with their Sexy Mama translucent powder and my skin looks so even and clear. I started using it about six months ago and it's my HG for face makeup. I haven't tried any of their other stuff though. I'm intrigued by the matte black nail polish that some of the ladies got in their glam bags.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in love with their mary-lou manizer luminizer. it's so gorgeous! if you don't already have a great highlighter, I would check it out; it's a silky golden shimmer.

I bought 3 different sets from them bc they were only $10 at TJ Maxx: Oh So Versatile, Oh So Bright, Oh So Pretty; I bought another "Oh So Versatile", so when I get around to it I'll do a giveaway. I would probably pay full-price for a lot of their items, definitely their bronzers and blushes. If you have a TJ Maxx nearby, it might be worth a try to see if they have any in stock (they usually do, but not this cheap)
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what do you all think of theBalm?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 29, 2012)

awesome, I have a lot of them close by. Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in love with their mary-lou manizer luminizer. it's so gorgeous! if you don't already have a great highlighter, I would check it out; it's a silky golden shimmer.
> 
> I bought 3 different sets from them bc they were only $10 at TJ Maxx: Oh So Versatile, Oh So Bright, Oh So Pretty; I bought another "Oh So Versatile", so when I get around to it I'll do a giveaway. I would probably pay full-price for a lot of their items, definitely their bronzers and blushes. If you have a TJ Maxx nearby, it might be worth a try to see if they have any in stock (they usually do, but not this cheap)


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ohmygosh, everyone's hating on Too Faced, Benefit, and Clinique!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE all 3! Granted, I only use my foundation from Clinique but I've practically bought almost everything from Too Faced. If anyone doesn't want their stuff from them, I'll take it!!


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 29, 2012)

I love Too Faced too! I was their level 2 beauty blogger of the month for Feb 2012 (Eugenia Lung). If you have a lot of their products, I recommend doing a review and posting on their page!!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a small beauty blog (school keeps me from posting too often) but I really do need to start reviewing more of their stuff! Does it help ad to your credability or whatever if you post reviews on their site? I've posted a few to their site but I guess I need to finish reviewing since I've ordered so much. I'm a level 3 Glam Status now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> EDIT: Nevermind, I understand about the review thing. Duh!


----------



## Illussoire (Mar 2, 2012)

Too Faced :-(


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 2, 2012)

I also like Too Faced. Granted, I only have one thing from them (a liquif-eyes eyeshadow pallette) and it's from a few years ago.
 



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pop beauty, Pixi and *Tokidoki *that's my trifecta of brands that aren't worth the money.


 
Good to know! I like their bags, and I got a tiny rollerball of the perfume in Ciao Ciao that was pretty decent.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Clinique, overall.  I did recently start buying some of their products.  I have a glossy gloss &amp; eye makeup remover, but I was very reluctant to return to this brand.  As far as individual items, I do not like Laura Mercier eye shadow palettes (I could not get any color onto my skin) and Tokidoki felt eye liners.  I was fooled by the commercial on QVC, but see that they dry out quickly, and you have to tug hard at your eye when applying.


----------



## Beautyonista (Mar 12, 2012)

Clinique for me as well. I've tried their stuff a few times, and always been horribly dissapointed. The same goes for their skin care products too!


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 13, 2012)

I've never understood the love for Benefit boxed powders, since so many of them won't show up on anyone who isn't ghostly white, and the few that are pigmented don't seem to be anything special to me. Is it just the cute boxes? Kinda expensive just to get cute packaging and meh product.

The other one I don't get is Lush, which to me is overpriced soap. I can't see spending that kind of money on soap, or bubble bath, or hand cream...and especially when I see over half negative reviews when people buy the stuff. They end up loving like one out of three products they buy and such.

I never heard much about theBalm and so I passed it up when it showed up at TJMaxx and Marshalls. Then I checked reviews and they are almost all good! Now I'm kicking myself for not buying at least a few things when I had the chance!


----------



## divadoll (Mar 13, 2012)

My first Benefit blush was Dandelion.  It was so pale that it looked white on me.  I ended up giving it away to a friend who was paper white.  Hervana is a really nice colour tho.  You should give it a try.

I finally got  a sample of one cleanser that was supposed to calm your skin with calamine and clay but it gave me a burning sensation instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never understood the love for Benefit boxed powders, since so many of them won't show up on anyone who isn't ghostly white, and the few that are pigmented don't seem to be anything special to me. Is it just the cute boxes? Kinda expensive just to get cute packaging and meh product.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Yup, Dandelion, Thrrrrrrrob, Sugarbomb...probably more, but those off the top of my head, I've heard they are all unpigmented. That's why I don't get it, at least with an over the top pigmented blush you can just lightly tap your brush in it and buff like crazy for a lighter application.


----------



## PiggyDog (Mar 13, 2012)

Smashbox..... I bought an expensive highlighter and it smells like dirt...Its awful


----------



## TofuKat (Mar 14, 2012)

MAC--I find their shadows to be hit or miss, but like their foundations.

Bare Minerals--their products gave me a horrible rash and were expensive to boot.

MUFE--for me they're hit or miss.  The only products that I like are the foundations.

Too Faced is the one product that a lot of people don't like, but I do.  I have their 3 piece brush set and love it as well as some of their shadows.  I find the shadows to work well on my skin and I like their texture.  

Great thread by the way!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Mar 14, 2012)

Benefit is really hit or miss for me. I love love love their highlighters and cheek stains but stuff like primers or cover ups I hate. I thought I was going to love Smashbox, and I do love their mascara, but I bought two photo finish primers that don't work as well as a L'oreal primer I bought at Target. They're overpriced. I have always loathed Clinique. It was my Mom's staple so when I was a teen she started buying it for me and it has never worked. Their soap makes me break out in a weird rash, their lotion is so heavy it makes me greasy, I just hate the look of that giant bottle of toner, I hate the smell, and all of their make up is dull as dirt. IMO, of course, haha.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I need your opinion!

who has the best eye shadows?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 16, 2012)

Bare Essentials.  I love the theory - but I can't wear them... totally allergic to almost everything! So sad.


----------



## Aeternally (Mar 24, 2012)

BARE ESCENTUALS!



 It was the first mineral foundation I bought when I was in desperate need to cover my acne. I have very sensitive oily / acne prone skin and during that time I really had trouble with me breaking out the whole time. So I needed something that was supposedly all natural and wouldn't break me out further and cover up the ones I already had. 

So I bought it, believing everything they said about it. With all the hype about it and it being 'so pure you can sleep in it' . Worst mistake ever!

It was pricey ( even more so in sweden for some reason ), made me itch like crazy and break out even more! 

Got so depressed, couldnt believe that even mineral make up was not ok until I found out about the stupid culprit filler bismuth...

And their kabuki brush is also crap.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 26, 2012)

I like Clinique's lip colors a lot, and their blusher is nice too. I agree with some posters upthread about their skin care products though - they are way too harsh for me. Every one I've tried has made my skin break out more. I'm also not a fan of Clinique's nail colors because they chip within a few days. I get much longer wear out of OPI.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Mar 26, 2012)

I do agree for the most part about Smashbox - They are pretty inconsistent from item to item.  Their foundation is not noticeably better than a good drugstore one, and their eyeshadow primer pales in comparison to Too Faced and Urban Decay.  I have tried a couple of their lipglosses, and the best I can say for them is that they are not sticky.  Some of their eyeshadows I do love, though, so I think I will continue to pick up an eyeshadow palette from them once in a while.  They have nice colors and are pretty well-pigmented.

As for Benefit, I absolutely love their boxed powders, but I will add that I am ghostly pale, so maybe it is just me.  I also find their High Beam to be quite lovely.  I really have nothing but positive reviews on that company.

I think Stila has great eyeshadow and Smudge Sticks, but I HATE their Lip Glazes.  That stuff is the stickiest gloss I have ever tried.  I have bought non-sticky gloss for a tiny fraction of the cost.  Nice colors, but come on, do they not care at all that Lip Glazes are the stickiest things ever?  I am completely bewildered by all of the positive reviews that product gets.

I really have trouble writing off an entire brand.  There isn't one brand that I have completely sworn off.  Some companies just do a better job with certain products.  Once I figure out which ones those are, I am good to go.


----------



## cevora (Mar 27, 2012)

CHANNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ESTE LAUDER.........................

I could on and on it was easier to pick one that doesn't suck 





MAC AND BOBBIE BROWN LIVE UP TO THERE PRICES (but not all paraben free 



)


----------



## lolaB (Mar 28, 2012)

Update: Guerlain. They piss me off time and time again with subpar product, and yet I continue to to give them my money (it's the packaging!!). I guess I'm the worst for continuing to give them my patronage, lol.


----------

